# HELLO



## 734189 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi

I'm new here. I am 21 and I am from Poland.

Now I am breeding Orthodera Novaezealandiae x4, Ephestiasula picitpes x4, Creobroter elongata x3, Odontomantis planiceps x5, Phyllocrania paradoxa 3 oothecas.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona!


----------



## revmdn (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome. Poland huh? We have several members from there.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum, from Autumn in OHIO, U.S.A.


----------



## ismart (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello, from california.


----------



## Opivy (Sep 30, 2009)

HELLO from california as well! Seen a few members from poland as well. Really wish to visit some day - Chopin is my hero.


----------



## MantisFreak (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome  nice collection you have.


----------

